# HP-5305b



## Tankman (Dec 11, 2013)

A nice little board amongst a pallet of scrap avionics testing equipment. This is why I love my job, especially when I can get the chance to recover precious metals from some of the scrap. 8)


----------



## hfywc (Dec 11, 2013)

free gold...yeyyyy!


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Are those red+gray devices with the knobs ganged switches or potentiometers? If they're switches as they appear to be, I'm betting you'll find gold inside them too.


----------



## Tankman (Dec 12, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> Are those red+gray devices with the knobs ganged switches or potentiometers? If they're switches as they appear to be, I'm betting you'll find gold inside them too.



You are right. They do contain gold 8). I have a box full of similar types of these boards, even one board with a fair amount of silver mica caps. When time permits, I will post them on Imageshack.


----------

